# Podcast good news and bad news



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

First the good news! We got us some new artwork. Courtesy of Jenny's talent and Denton's pocket book.









Now for the bad news. Denton is feeling under the weather and has lost his voice so there will be no show tonight. We'll see how he is doing on Monday.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry, folks. Head's the size of a trash can, coughing up a lung and there seems to be shards of glass in my throat.
Two and a half days into it, so I hope to be better, tomorrow.

The Jenny to whom Sas referred is this Jenny:
jennyHdesign - Podcast Artwork


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps you could get a fill in like Lou Dobbs. Would. Not be the same but interesting. Hope you feel better soon Denton.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Feel better @Denton.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I like the artwork, it rocks. I feel like crap also, so hang in there Denton. I came home from work Friday ready and excited to see the World of Outlaws sprint cars at a local dirt track. Started feeling bad after work made the race but left early, and it hasn't got any better over the weekend. I get sarcastic when I am sick and pissed off or get around liberals.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Get well. Pushing off a cold with Zinc right now myself.



Denton said:


> Sorry, folks. Head's the size of a trash can, coughing up a lung and there seems to be shards of glass in my throat.
> Two and a half days into it, so I hope to be better, tomorrow.
> 
> The Jenny to whom Sas referred is this Jenny:
> jennyHdesign - Podcast Artwork


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sas is crippled by a sinus headache. Hopefully, it doesn't turn into an infection. My voice is the perfect one for telling kids to get off my lawn.

None of this would have happened had we not gotten I-tune pod art.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Get well soon guys.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Whiskey


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Calling it.

We'd just sound like a couple of zombies, anyway.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Calling it.
> 
> We'd just sound like a couple of zombies, anyway.


Not to worry, there is always next week.

Y'all just focus on getting better.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Not to worry, there is always next week.
> 
> Y'all just focus on getting better.


I appreciate your sentiment. We'll live and will be back next week. Heck, if things go right, we'll be back, sooner. We like talking to y'all. Y'all and those crazy folks in Kenya, Uganda, Somalia and Canada!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Get healthy pal.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Wife just had that crud. She couldn't talk for two whole days! :devil: Seriously, get well @Denton , it's some nasty stuff and she is still not over it completely.


----------

